#  >  > Support & Feedback >  >  > Legal, Support, Feedback >  >  > New Features & Logs >  >  Google Star Rating - Endorsement Rating Schema Implemented

## Beacon

The Hub Sri Lanka is a Vbulleting 4.X based forum and the framework itself has Star rating system for threads and you can view the star rating when you access to the navigation bar or forum post bid threads. However, the feature not doing well for google searcher's experience. Now, i've integrated Google Star rating / Endorsement schema for the rating, Still it's in a beta version with that newly developed mod.

*How to rate a Thread.*

Visit any Existing Threads > Check Inline Administrative Nav Bar > Click on Rate This Thread 


5.jpg

*How to Rate a Blogpost :*

Visit Any Blogpost or Recent Entries > Click On Blogpost Title > Click on " Rate this Entry "


rating.jpg



Start rating existing threads, It will takes week or month to see this rich snippets in to the google searched under the threads. However, Give a try and share your experience about this cool feature?

----------

